# Ford Escort Mk2 1600 Sport



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

This car belongs to a friend at work. He's showing it at a classic car show on sunday, and he asked me to clean it up for him. The car wasn't that bad to begin with just needed a spruce up. Its a South African import, so as you can imagine there is little to no rust on it. Its a 1980 with only 86k on the clock and 3 previous owners. I'm not a ford fan myself but you've got to love classics like this. enjoy..
































































It was a delight to work on this car today. Even if I had about a dozen or so people walking by and asking me about it, and telling me stories of how they or someone they knew had one.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

What a Beaut!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

She is.


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

ahhhh my generation type car ,nice one


----------



## Matty4467 (Apr 16, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Old school Ford. Lovely


----------



## Ghia-X (Jun 8, 2009)

Absolutely stunning...needs an RS2000 rear spoiler to finish it off though .


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Stunning, lovely car!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking old skool ford


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Damn that is nice!!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it, brilliant condition too. I always wanted a Mk2 when I were a lad....right colour too


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great little motor pal.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Stunning, car looks amazing. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

stunning..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ooooft! Car porn!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

not far off gally


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Ghia-X said:


> Absolutely stunning...needs an RS2000 rear spoiler to finish it off though .


What Ghia-X said. An RS boot spoiler to really make the back end come alive!

I would also remove the aftermarket 'Sport' stickers from the boot and bonnet.

Stonking motor though! :thumb:

Paul.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

thats a sweet motor. nice to see some of these hsve been looked after


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

The stickers aren't aftermarket. They are standard for the then south african market. The guy I work with who owns the car, wants to keep it as standard as possible.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

stunning motor, is he making the trip to santa pod on sunday?


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Don't think so. It's a classic car show in Lauder he's showing it.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

looks a nice unmolested example


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

very nice,brings back great memories of my youth,1600 sport,1600 mexico,rs 2000.if i had them now i would be rich


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

:argie:


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

awsome condition,


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Can't see pics at work .

If it's what I'm imagining, my dad had one of these in yellow before I was born. :thumb: 

Shame the bugger didn't keep it. Will see if I can dig out an original pic somewhere... although the family photos were somewhat "split" a while back.

Will oggle at home 

Edit; yep... looks awesome! Amazing in red!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks great, very nice work...

Yes, keep it standard, stickers and no [email protected] boy racer stuck on s£x aid spoliers...

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Great thread, taken me back 25 years to my signal yellow sport. (think yours looks like Signal Red)

Excuse the old photo but had to dig it out. Great to know someone still has one, can't belive how nice yours is.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Love these cars, would love one in yellow!!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Very Very nice m8. Great job.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

what cracking car :thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

That is all:thumb::thumb:


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

Very nice m8:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very nice indeed and great work :thumb:

I agree that a RS2/Mex rear bootlid spoiler would look great, and on UK spec 1600 sports it should be standard, but as this isn't then maybe they weren't? I'm not sure on that tbh.


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

jamie crookston said:


> Don't think so. It's a classic car show in Lauder he's showing it.


Nice , I will see it then BVAC show @ Thirlstane Castle? Lovely car btw.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the great comments guys. I appreciate it. I'm still fairly a novice at the whole detailing thing but i'm getting there thanks to the website and all the people on it. 
Cheers


----------



## wojtek_pl (Apr 25, 2010)

:argie:


----------



## csm (Sep 24, 2007)

Will see this on Sunday 

Been gagging to see it since i was told pete had it lol


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely condition... and a great bit of work.

I think everyone in the country had or knew someone who had a mk2 escort at some point, few of my mates had them many moons ago. One even had a mk2 Harrier which was pretty special at the time... have never seen one since either.

Others have already said it too but a stubby spoiler would finish that back end off a treat.


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

Wow, she's lovely


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

n_d_fox said:


> I think everyone in the country had or knew someone who had a mk2 escort at some point, few of my mates had them many moons ago. One even had a mk2 Harrier which was pretty special at the time... have never seen one since either.


What, like this one? :thumb:


----------



## jde126hunter (Apr 26, 2010)

Lovely car, had a white one many years ago....


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Viper said:


> Very nice indeed and great work :thumb:
> 
> I agree that a RS2/Mex rear bootlid spoiler would look great, and on UK spec 1600 sports it should be standard, but as this isn't then maybe they weren't? I'm not sure on that tbh.


The rubber rear boot spoiler is standard on Uk spec models, lovely car, very original looking with the deep dish steels. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful Sport! Cheers for the post,thanks for sharing.


----------

